# Happy 8th Birthday Tannor



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel awful--I completely missed his birthday.i always think it's the 21st but it's the 12th. I've also had lots going on. One of the cats is having mouth issues, she is swollen again and I'm hoping it's not Cancer. I took in 3-14 year old Siamese cats that we're going to be destroyed for no other reason then the owner was moving--the vet wouldn't do it and had them sign them over. I'm trying to get floors done in two rooms and failing miserably at scheduling it. My job is closing the location I'm at and thankfully they found a spot for me. It's a little further and I won't be able to get home to let the dogs out at lunch, so I'm stressed about that. Lots of changes coming and fast. Enough of that stuff...

I want to wish my boy a happy birthday. He gets to do whatever he wants tomorrow after the vet with the cat. He should take full advantage of this...LOL

This dog is so very special. He is obedient, loving and patient with everything and everybody by nature. I hit the jackpot with him and I'm blessed to have him. His all time favorite thing is finding toads, which is absolutely adorable and playing with his monkey(the one that makes monkey noises). That monkey has been his favorite toy since he was 2 months old--I buy extras so he always has one in case the other dogs get it and destroy it(been known to happen)

Happy Birthday Tannor. I love you with my whole heart...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=467186&stc=1&d=1513498467


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Tannor! He looks great!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like life is crazy, good luck with the job relocation. Tannor sounds like such a great dog.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tannor!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 8th Birthday to the sweet and very handsome Tanner!! Enjoy your special day tomorrow!! :smile2:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Tannor! I hope you get a nice big birthday cake and some good squeaky toys tomorrow!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tannor! Have a pawtastic celebration!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Tannor! Enjoy your day!

Thank you for taking in the three cats!

Glad your job found you another position elsewhere, the dogs will be fine all day.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tannor. He's handsome and sounds like a very special dog. Asher's birthday is tomorrow. December pups are the best.


----------

